# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Pectinia lactuta

## Gil Miguel

_Pectinia lactuta_

Cor: Verde / castanha

Dieta: Planktivoro, fotossintético

Agressividade: 4

Dificuldade: 3

Iluminação : 3

Corrente: 3

Notas:

----------

